# Free DXO filmpack 3



## Den (Sep 25, 2013)

Anyone download this and get it to install as a plugin for Lightroom? It worked as a standalone and an Elements plugin but no way Jose for Lightroom, for me anyway.


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 26, 2013)

Have you tried using it on a file you have opened in Lightroom and using the edit in function. You will first have to add DXO filmpack as an additional external editor.


----------



## Den (Sep 26, 2013)

Thanks DdG, but that's not what I really wanted to do, I wanted it as a Lightroom plugin. Yes I can "Edit In" to the standalone, but that's not what I was trying to do. I finally got an email from them with the answer as follows:

 Hello Dennis, 
Our apologies. I do not know why your e-mail was not responded to before. Alison has asked me to take over and respond to your question. 
 In order to use FilmPack as a plug-in with Lightroom 5, you will need to use the latest version of FilmPack , version 4. FilmPack 3 is an older version of the program that was discontinued when FilmPack 4 was released many months prior to the release of Lightroom 5. To my knowledge, there are no plans to upgrade FilmPack 3 since it is a discontinued product. In this case, the recommended workflow is to use both FilmPack and Lightroom 5 in standalone mode. Sony arranged to provide FilmPack 3 to its customers as a courtesy to them. 
 If you are interested in seeing what FilmPack 4 can offer you, you can download a fully functional demo version of the program by going to 
http://www.dxo.com/intl/photography/dxo-filmpack/dxo-filmpack-form-en?os=WIN&type=DFP
 You can use the demo program for 31-days to make sure the program works properly on your computer system and that it meets your expectations and how it works with LR5. 

 regards, 
 Jeff
 DxO Support Team


----------



## Denis de Gannes (Sep 26, 2013)

"To my knowledge, there are no plans to upgrade FilmPack 3 since it is a  discontinued product. In this case, the recommended workflow is to use  both FilmPack and Lightroom 5 in standalone mode."

This is what I was suggesting, in my post. Have you tried to see if it will work.


----------



## Den (Sep 26, 2013)

Didn't work, at least I couldn't get it to show up in "Edit In" even when I put it there in "preferences"
Trialed version 4 and it was automatically added to "Edit In"


----------

